# 400hp r32 gtr



## Luke_peckham (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello I just bought a 1991 gtr wth nismo clutch and r34 turbos and unknown aftermarket exhaust can this setup reach 400 hp? If so do I just need a tune? What psi would I run? If not what do I lack? What turbos should I get looking for really cheap not trying to spend rediculous amounts of money and what boost should I run?
Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

400 at the wheels or at the crank? why 400? what will you be using the car for?


----------



## Luke_peckham (Jan 20, 2015)

It's a daily driver and I've been told that r32s will do 400 basically stock I just wanna know what "basically" ive been told I'm actualy not sure whether it's bhp or whp id prefer whp but if thats not possible without extensive modification then I'm alright with bhp


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Without wanting to sound like an arse it's worth considering why you want 400 bhp. I use my 32 as a fun road car and honestly couldn't care less what number it's putting out as long as it goes well and feels right to me. 

I'm all for big power builds if they have purpose but why worry about reaching a certain number if you aren't doing it for a specific reason? Personally I'd make sure the car is tuned well for reliable and reasonable power delivery across the entire speed/load range rather than looking for arbitrary power figures plucked from the sky which are only going to help brag down the pub at best. 

Sorting out the boost, fuelling and spark properly to give you a great response and awesome driveability is what I look for in a daily, not a headline figure. The number at the end of the process should just be a by-product of getting a properly sorted daily driver which will give you reliable fun every time you put your foot down.

All of the above is just my humble opinion, before anyone jumps down my throat! With the setup you've got then 400bhp at the crank seems pretty feasible but that shouldn't be your primary target.


----------



## Luke_peckham (Jan 20, 2015)

Well while I'm living in Japan it's my daily but once I get back to America it's gonna switch to more of a show car that'll probably see very little truly hard driving then it'll be more of just a bragging topic at the bar but thank you very much for the input I hadn't really considered these things before I'll definaly look at that more in the future what are things you would recommend for more perfecting the tune I'm a mechanic but I'm relatively new to the tuning world


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

border1 said:


> Without wanting to sound like an arse it's worth considering why you want 400 bhp. I use my 32 as a fun road car and honestly couldn't care less what number it's putting out as long as it goes well and feels right to me.
> 
> I'm all for big power builds if they have purpose but why worry about reaching a certain number if you aren't doing it for a specific reason? Personally I'd make sure the car is tuned well for reliable and reasonable power delivery across the entire speed/load range rather than looking for arbitrary power figures plucked from the sky which are only going to help brag down the pub at best.
> 
> ...


If you have not tried running one bar on your standard set up, I would try it. All though it is just "boost up" the difference is night and day, my car now makes 420 bhp. If I switch back to low boost the car feels slow and unresponsive, I have been running my car for 3 years like this with no issues, including some gentle track use at Bruntingthorpe.

To answer the OP, you should be able to run over 1 bar as r34 turbos are not ceramic (the limit of r32/33 turbos). Assuming you have free flow exhaust and filters, I would check the base ignition timing then use a boost controller to up the boost to 1 bar which should give you 400bhp. I personally on your set up would then try 1.1, 1.2 but at this point you would want to be monitoring AFR's using a wideband lambda as you may be on the limit of the standard injectors. You should be able to get to 450bhp approx. with some careful setup


----------



## AndyH84GTR (Dec 17, 2014)

Couldn't agree more with this statement, mate.



border1 said:


> Without wanting to sound like an arse it's worth considering why you want 400 bhp. I use my 32 as a fun road car and honestly couldn't care less what number it's putting out as long as it goes well and feels right to me.
> 
> I'm all for big power builds if they have purpose but why worry about reaching a certain number if you aren't doing it for a specific reason? Personally I'd make sure the car is tuned well for reliable and reasonable power delivery across the entire speed/load range rather than looking for arbitrary power figures plucked from the sky which are only going to help brag down the pub at best.
> 
> ...


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

David said:


> If you have not tried running one bar on your standard set up, I would try it. All though it is just "boost up" the difference is night and day, my car now makes 420 bhp. If I switch back to low boost the car feels slow and unresponsive, I have been running my car for 3 years like this with no issues, including some gentle track use at Bruntingthorpe.
> 
> To answer the OP, you should be able to run over 1 bar as r34 turbos are not ceramic (the limit of r32/33 turbos). Assuming you have free flow exhaust and filters, I would check the base ignition timing then use a boost controller to up the boost to 1 bar which should give you 400bhp. I personally on your set up would then try 1.1, 1.2 but at this point you would want to be monitoring AFR's using a wideband lambda as you may be on the limit of the standard injectors. You should be able to get to 450bhp approx. with some careful setup


I'm not running stock boost on mine  just trying (/failing) to make the point that for a fun daily driver I think it should be about getting the response right and having an awesome drivable car for hooning around in, rather than worrying about the headline numbers!

Completely agree with you on getting AFR solid and making sure it stays that way but why bother stretching to the limit of the stock injectors when realistically you won't be using the majority of that top end anywhere near regularly on the road?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

lol what a load of tripe, I roll round in a 950 hp r35 but run about 650 hp most of the time, i want the power there for IF/WHEN i want it.

if the op runs 0.5 bar or 1 bar at 1 bar he will gain response and power and still be within the envelope of what the car can handle so theres no reason not to imo.


go for it i say, a stock rb26 is frankly pants they were built to be about 380 hp really anyway then just restricted to 276 hp, but you will need a mappable ecu and a good tuner.


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

scoooby slayer said:


> lol what a load of tripe, I roll round in a 950 hp r35 but run about 650 hp most of the time, i want the power there for IF/WHEN i want it.
> 
> if the op runs 0.5 bar or 1 bar at 1 bar he will gain response and power and still be within the envelope of what the car can handle so theres no reason not to imo.
> 
> ...


Each to their own mate, I prefer being able to push on without too much risk to my driving license and for me personally that means having whatever power I'm currently running. I'm far from an awesome driver so I'd prefer to run out of talent at semi-sensible speeds on public roads (and I've done that before in previous cars with much less power so I do know what it feels like :chuckle

The most fun I've ever had in any of my own cars was throwing my little mk1 mx5 around Wales; for me it's all about using the power you do have well which is why I love my 32 and I'll be focussing on drivetrain and handling mods far more than adding extra power which I personally don't need. It might seem daft but I'd far prefer to go and buy a sequential gearbox for mine at its current output than upgrade to a big single turbo with the required supporting mods to run one!

I'm not saying keep the car at 0.5Bar btw - just advocating tuning sensibly and thinking about what you want the car to do before jumping in and changing anything


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

You can run 1.2 bar on your r34 turbo's (they are still ceramic so maybe limit yourself to 1.1 bar) this will be the limit before the exhaust wheel dissapears out the back of the car. This will see the 400 your after. 

Depending on what ECU and boost control you have, you may need to upgrade these or if this has been done already, take it somewhere and get it mapped.

They will advise if anything else needs changing.

Edited to add, a sports cat or decat if you haven't got one fitted will also help.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I ran 1.1 on R34 turbo' and one of them let go.
Be careful ...

You have not stated what hp you are running at the moment so might be there already.


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

with a uprated exhaust a ecu that can be remaped on a dyno. a boost controller set to 1 bar and a fpr you should get 400hp no bother. you dont even need to change the standard turbos


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

don't forget, more horsepower puts extra strain on Brakes and clutch so be ready to enter a very slippery world full of slopes lol


----------



## msingh (Sep 14, 2004)

I have 400hp at the fly, I assume that's what your asking for.
I have 3"downpipes full 3" exhaust with decat, apexi airfilters, bigger intercooler and running a smidge under 1 bar of boost.

As others have said get your fueling/timing etc checked.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Concentrate on handling and braking and don't just focus on big numbers they might seem glamorous but lot of those big powered engines drive like crap on the road as they are often just mapped for full power with little or no part throttle refinement. Keep the power to a sensible level around 550 should be plenty quick in the road.


----------



## Luke_peckham (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank yall so much for the quick responses I'll definitely take all of this into consideration handling wise what are some mods I can do to improve that it's has front and rear tower bars coilovers all around functionally lowered and some pretty decent bbs rims what else would I be looking for?


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Luke_peckham said:


> Thank yall so much for the quick responses I'll definitely take all of this into consideration handling wise what are some mods I can do to improve that it's has front and rear tower bars coilovers all around functionally lowered and some pretty decent bbs rims what else would I be looking for?


Good lad for taking this constructively and not being an internet hero :chuckle::bowdown1:

Given that it's your daily it depends on how far you want to take your mods - I'm planning on going down the route of reinforcing the stock suspension arms and refreshing them with polybushes all round instead of going for a rose-jointed kit on mine. One of the key things to get is a decent alignment setup sorted as that can easily make or break how a car drives!

There's also plenty of extra chassis bracing you can get into without adding a cage if you still like your headroom and back seats - there's some interesting chassis rail reinforcement plates and front fender braces around which won't intrude into your space whilst still adding stiffness and making the suspension do what it was designed for!

Once you've got that sorted you could look into mods like single piece/lightweight props, aftermarket diffs etc. to liven up the drivetrain. Brakes are a big one too - is yours a brembo model? if not then the BM57 brake master cylinder and brembo discs/callipers are a good first step or you could splash out and get something ridiculous with more surface area and pots than you should ever need on the road, all depends on how much you fancy spending :runaway:


----------

